# Yummy!



## Staubsaugen (Mar 3, 2003)

not as nasty as i thought it might be. Seems like it wouldn't be that bad to eat. Still kinda nasty though to know you're cuttin up a cow's heart.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Is it very bloody? If never been able to find it before.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i didn't find , it was just like cutting up steak or something like that.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Beef heart is actually pretty tasty . 
It can be suffed or cut in strips dipped in egg then coated in seasoned break crumbs or shake and bake and fried.
It's no where near as nasty as handling liver when raw.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

NASTY!!! I dont know about you guys, but you guys belong on Predtory People Message board. Beef heart might be good cooked, but raw?!?!!














NAAAASSSTTTYYY!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> NASTY!!! I dont know about you guys, but you guys belong on Predtory People Message board. Beef heart might be good cooked, but raw?!?!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eat it raw?
Cooked is the only way to eat it . Not Raw.
lol Preditory People Meassage Board.

I said it's not as nasty to handle raw as liver is. 
Liver is just nasty.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Is it very bloody? If never been able to find it before.


 If you buy a frozen heart and thaw it a little to cut it up, it is not bloody.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I was lucky, I had the butcher trim the fat off of it for me and cut it into cubes for me


----------

